# Server problem?



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2014)

More often than not, I get this.....

*Service Temporarily Unavailable*

The server is temporarily unable to service your request due to maintenance downtime or capacity problems. Please try again later....

Is there a server problem?


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 27, 2014)

Got that a lot this A.M. my time. Usually get it two or three time during the day.

Geo


----------



## Njaco (Jul 27, 2014)

Had it happen alot today. The squirrels are just tired. Thats all.

.


----------



## Njaco (Jul 27, 2014)

I just got this......

.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 27, 2014)

Njaco said:


> Had it happen alot today. The squirrels are just tired. Thats all.
> 
> .
> View attachment 268330


 Then the mods have to quit feeding them so much.






Geo


----------



## Njaco (Jul 27, 2014)

[email protected]


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 27, 2014)




----------



## mikewint (Jul 27, 2014)

Dram lazy squirrels

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## vikingBerserker (Jul 27, 2014)

I normally get that at midnight my time. The error message not the catapulting squirrel though I could watch that with cats for hours!


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 27, 2014)

Got some psychotic squirrels around here Mike. I've got to build me one of those. I can just picture the squirrels flying over the garage into the alley


----------



## Njaco (Jul 27, 2014)

There is another section of that video with the squirrel being shot over a fence.

Found it!

.

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=l3Ya6z-NlDo_


----------



## mikewint (Jul 27, 2014)

You bet, just a rat that lives in a tree. First thing I put up here was my Yankee Flipper Bird Feeder. Those not discouraged by that ride and were smart enough to go for the spilled seeds got to meet my Henry .22mag rifle.
Unfortunately it don't work with deer

_View: https://www.youtube.com/watch?v=5A-7g-fl3g8_


----------



## N4521U (Jul 28, 2014)

I could watch the squirels on their solo flights for hours.

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## Airframes (Jul 28, 2014)

I had problems with the forum yesterday, when trying to finish the GB scoring. It kept going either very, very slow, or I got a blank page, or no connection. Checked my 'net connection, and everything was fine there.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 28, 2014)

Noticed a few more 503 errors the last few days than usual but still get through eventually...


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 28, 2014)

Same here, error message, not connecting, slow to respond and blank pages.


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 28, 2014)

It's been brutal for the last 40 minutes now.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 28, 2014)

Yeah, it's been sucking pretty bad for the better part of the day.


----------



## Gnomey (Jul 29, 2014)

Seems OK for me for the most part today...


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 29, 2014)

Yep, only 2 short glitches early in the A.M.ish.

Geo


----------



## Vic Balshaw (Jul 29, 2014)

It improved as the day went on so I have my fingers crossed.


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 30, 2014)

Something I have noticed lately, is that the page (any page) never stops loading. While I can get content to load, it's very slow.

Just for kicks, I loaded a typical page (picture of the day, in this case) and waited to see how long it took for the page to complete it's loading. I went and had a cup of coffee and a smoke...came back and looked: still loading. Then I went and watched a little TV (Bogart in Sahara) for a little bit, then came back and checked: still loading.

So after nearly an hour, the page was still "loading"...

Now, I load a page, wait for all the images (if there are any in the thread) and then cancel the load, so I can scroll quickly through the content. Annoying to have to do this, but what's the alternative?


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2014)

Pub crawl?


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 30, 2014)

Never had the forever loading problem(some do take several minutes though) but this just happened...I was trying to reply to a comment but everything in the comment box was gone. I tried refreshing but nothing happened so I tried to log out but I couldn't. Finally, I logged out, closed the site, reopened the site and I found that I was still logged in....Submitted for your approval..♪do do do do, do do do do♫

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2014)

Hmmmm.....(thinking of possible conspiracy theories)....time to put on the tin foil hat...


----------



## T Bolt (Jul 30, 2014)

Been running very slow and getting the error message quite a bit lately. 
Must be gremlins


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 30, 2014)

I love that guy.

Geo


----------



## GrauGeist (Jul 30, 2014)

The Gremlin that harassed poor ol' Bugs was good, sure, but the horde of Gremlins that plagued Hitler in "Russian Rhapsody' (1944) were much better!


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 30, 2014)

I remember when The Bay(Hudson's Bay Company) put a recall on the Bugs Bunny Collection on VHS as being racist and insensitive. My wife wanted to return it. Told her I would be on the evening news for all the wrong reasons if she did....still have it.

Geo

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 30, 2014)

I remember when The Bay(Hudson's Bay Company) put a recall on the Bugs Bunny Collection on VHS as being racist and insensitive. My wife wanted to return it. Told her I would be on the evening news for all the wrong reasons if she did....still have it.

Geo

_EDIT:_ OK, in the above post I hit "Post Quick Reply". A pop-up, uhhh, popped up and asked if I wanted to stay on the page or leave the page. I clicked "Leave the page" and BAM, double post.

Geo


----------



## History Man (Jul 30, 2014)

Have also had some issues past couple of days with very slow forum capabilities....takes a minute or two for an action to take place (enter thread, leave thread, start thread, and post) or it will show that a server is down. There are spurts of time when the forum will work fine but then will return to slow performance. 

We need more squirrels.....

Philip

Reactions: Like Like:
1 | Like List reactions


----------



## fubar57 (Jul 30, 2014)

I'm seeing a common denominator in the server squirrels.

Geo


----------



## Lucky13 (Jul 30, 2014)

Time to send in the Cavalry...


----------

